# Mace Drill



## madchicken (8 Apr 2005)

Hey everyone.   My band officer has selected me to be the drum major for our band demo on our annual parade.   Now, the band major needs a mace...and we have that, just I need to know the drill for it.   Anywho, I kinda know the drill from seeing it at camp, but I would like to see it on paper as for ease of learning.   Such as the CF Drill Manual?   Even though I looked in there and swore it was not in there...I could be wrong.   So yeah...if you could provide a link that'd be awesome.   Thanks again guys.


----------



## Bean (8 Apr 2005)

You can find the band drill including Mace commands in the CFP-202.  I haven't found it on-line but if your corps has an authorized band, they should have a copy somewhere.  PM me if not, and I'll see if I can PDF my copy.


----------



## catalyst (8 Apr 2005)

Stanton, I'll email you a copy of the Band Drill Manual.


----------



## Jonny Boy (8 Apr 2005)

it will be a lot easier to have someone teach you rather than read about it.

i remember when i learned my mace drill. it is pretty easy it you can contorl the weight of it. what kind of band though? MIL or P&D


----------



## Burrows (8 Apr 2005)

Pipes and Drums > Mil Band..

Don't you just love how Michelle...CI Wilson to you  always replies to you?


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Apr 2005)

Mace Drill, from the Viking Manual of Close Quarter Battle: "  Choke up slightly on mace. Step into the swing. Swing level at head height and follow through. Repeat as necessary"  ;D

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## madchicken (8 Apr 2005)

Lol Burrows, of course CI Wilson always replys to me, she's my band officer, and I'm her Band NCO.  Though I need lots of direction. lol.


----------



## Chang (8 Apr 2005)

www.cadets.net/pac

its up there under staff tools and resources


----------



## Zedic_1913 (9 Apr 2005)

madchicken said:
			
		

> Lol Burrows, of course CI Wilson always replys to me, she's my band officer, and I'm her Band NCO.   Though I need lots of direction. lol.


Reminds me of when I was the Band NCO at my unit .... for me it was a busy and thankless job, but eventually I ended up as Drum Major .... which was an even harder job, but I did enjoy it.

As for mace drill ... it's best learned by teaching (provided the instructor can teach and demonstrate PROPER mace drill).  One piece of advice .... don't worry about throwing it in the air and spinning and all that fancy stuff .... work on making the drill look proper and sharp.  Although freestyling can look impressive it's often not necessary.


----------



## Bean (9 Apr 2005)

Agreed that freestyling is not necessary, it is however a skill few have.  Master the state walk, then free-style and be able to switch from straight formal to informal in a second.  Remember that as Drum Major the Mace is your instrument, and you'd best make the movements match the music or else you look out of place in any situation.


----------



## ctjj.stevenson (10 Apr 2005)

Hi!

I believe that there exists a cadet band drill manual, or it could be CFP 202. I am not certain about this fact, however, as drum major, you should ask your band officer about it. 

As a former drum major myself, there are not many movements that actually exists. There is the: 

attention
stand at ease
stand easy
the position when the guard is a "shoulder-arms" - however I forgot the English and French name
The J march
The roll off
The halt
The order to stop the band from playing
By the left quick march

And probably a few more. 

I hope that this information could help.


----------



## catalyst (11 Apr 2005)

Hehehe...Yes I'm the MCPL's band officer, he is my bandNCO and percussion instructor.


----------



## PViddy (12 Apr 2005)

Interesting follow up, and out of curiosity really.

What type of band does your Corps or Squadron have ?

My Squadron has a Pipe and Drum band with the full get up.  top P&D in Central 3 years running.

what about everyone else ?

cheers

PV


----------



## catalyst (14 Apr 2005)

Well, 903 has a (beginning) pipe band and a semi-mil band

243 has a mil band and a piper. We all fit together


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (26 May 2005)

An excellent resource in regards to band Drill and Ceremonial is:

http://www.drummajor.net

Interesting articles and a decent newsletter.


----------



## mcpl_spunky (30 May 2005)

sorry bud I only know about pacestick drill


----------



## PViddy (30 May 2005)

woot

Our D/M was just awarded top D/M in central region.  This is the 4th year in a row! ha, just needed a forum to bost a little, thanks for reading.  I'd be interested to here about wher other units are at with P & D bands.

cheers

PV


----------

